# Abstract Architecture



## Chiller (Feb 23, 2009)

Finally got my arse out for some shots on the weekend, and even got a talking to by a security guard. :blackeye: Give someone a badge, and they think they are Barney Fife. And for you Nintendo Generation...this is he
Barney


----------



## stsinner (Feb 23, 2009)

Very creative.  I don't live in the city, but it seems to me that if you don't get a talking to by a security guard, you're not trying hard enough...


----------



## Artograph (Feb 24, 2009)

(_Yay_!!  More stuff from Chiller!!!!!  )

LOVE them _all_!!!!!!


----------



## den9 (Feb 24, 2009)

i like the last one, i think i would like it better if it wasnt sideways though


----------



## polymoog (Feb 25, 2009)

Really inspiring shots of buildings, nice work


----------



## Roey (Feb 25, 2009)

Beautiful shots!
Love the link for Barny Fife - those who don't remember him are the poorer for it.

Peace,

Roey.


----------



## Chiller (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank all so very much for your comments. 



Roey said:


> Beautiful shots!
> Love the link for Barny Fife - those who don't remember him are the poorer for it.
> 
> Peace,
> ...


 
  I miss those ol shows.   I just found it funny this guard had some similarities to Barney.  The only disturbing part was the drooling lip. 



stsinner said:


> Very creative. I don't live in the city, but it seems to me that if you don't get a talking to by a security guard, you're not trying hard enough...


  Ya know....ya aint been living in the big schmoke till ya get your arse kicked out of a cemetery either.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^Hey, I feel like maybe I've arrived! I was recently told by a security guard to stop taking pics of an abandoned building at the Whitby Psychiatric facility.  (Only snapped one before they came by, darn it! Oh, and I was just passing by. Really.  :crazy: )

Really love these shots, Carl.  You really have an eye for abstract architecture shots (and wildlife. And landscape. And cemetery. And, well everything!)


----------



## Chiller (Feb 28, 2009)

Antarctican said:


> ^^^Hey, I feel like maybe I've arrived! I was recently told by a security guard to stop taking pics of an abandoned building at the Whitby Psychiatric facility. (Only snapped one before they came by, darn it! Oh, and I was just passing by. Really. :crazy: )
> 
> Really love these shots, Carl. You really have an eye for abstract architecture shots (and wildlife. And landscape. And cemetery. And, well everything!)


  Thank you Jeanney. 
 Oh oh oh ....where is the building.    I thought they tore all them down.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Mar 1, 2009)

I have some family in Toronto (Scarborough), but haven't been there in 12 years or so. Beautiful place.

I thought I was gonna DIE when I got on the freeway. Collector lane? WTF is that? I had no idea a freeway could be 20 lanes wide!

Toronto's a bit chilly though.

Great shots!!  You have the eye.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 1, 2009)

LuckySo-n-So said:


> I have some family in Toronto, but haven't been there in 12 years or so.  Beautiful place.
> 
> I thought I was gonna DIE when I got on the freeway.  Collector lane?  WTF is that?  I had no idea a freeway could be 20 lanes wide!
> 
> Toronto's a bit chilly though.


Yeah, the 401 across the top of the city, with all those lanes, must be pretty intimidating if you're not used to it!

-25 C with the windchill lately! C-c-cold indeed.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





/hijack


----------



## MalcolmW (Mar 1, 2009)

Great shot but the first one doesn't seems to be a great shot.
But others,it's stunning.


----------

